# Econfina River



## bmoss (Oct 5, 2018)

Headed down next weekend for a couple days. Was wondering if anybody has fished it lately and had any luck. Just got a bay boat went down once last spring and enjoyed. Didn’t no if the trout bite was good or if it was slow


----------



## bhdawgs (Oct 5, 2018)

Check the big bend fishing website-


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Oct 5, 2018)

It has been slow east of the st marks lighthouse according to the big bend forum


----------



## bmoss (Oct 5, 2018)

Just had someone tell me the red tide was up that way.


----------



## bmoss (Oct 5, 2018)

Wondering if it will be worth the trip or not thanks for the replys


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Oct 5, 2018)

There is no red tide near there, its around Panama city


----------



## bmoss (Oct 6, 2018)

Ok didn’t think so. I’ll give a report when we go


----------



## twtabb (Oct 6, 2018)

Watch out for rocks in the river


----------



## flatsbroke22 (Oct 7, 2018)

Just returned from a three day weekend there. Fishing was pretty darn good. Water is still stained bad but it didn't seem to hurt. Trout were in 5-6'. Anything less or more they shut down. Gulps under cork.


----------



## bmoss (Oct 8, 2018)

Awesome thanks for the report where heading down Thursday


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2018)

bmoss said:


> Awesome thanks for the report where heading down Thursday




Might want to check the weather before you head down there Thursday.


----------



## Wood Smoke (Oct 8, 2018)

Nicodemus beat me to it. Tropical Storm Michael has made it to hurricane strength & is supposed to make landfall by Wednesday (noaa.gov). Big Bend region is under hurricane watch & weather channel reported this morning that expected tidal surge of 7-11'.  Of course some or all of this can change.  I've stayed at & fished out of Econfina many times.  If they get the tidal surge Wednesday then you may not even be able to make it to the boat ramp, and I'm sure the aftermath will take some time for the local folks and agencys to clean up.  Hopefully by some small chance it'll fizzle & not mess up your trip.

We're trying to put together an early Nov trip to Keaton Beach or maybe Plan B go to Econfina , so that is why I paid so much attention to it this morning.


----------



## bmoss (Oct 8, 2018)

Thanks I’m going to have to keep an eye on it.


----------



## bmoss (Oct 8, 2018)

Never fished Keaton. It a pretty good place. I’m new to the fishing  down that way. I’ve only been to Econfina twice. Been looking for new areas to try.


----------



## Wood Smoke (Oct 8, 2018)

bmoss said:


> Never fished Keaton. It a pretty good place. I’m new to the fishing  down that way. I’ve only been to Econfina twice. Been looking for new areas to try.



Fishing at both can be good. Just got to find the fishy spots.  I've fished out of Keaton a few times with a friend, and we always have gone northwest towards and in the vast area between Spring Warrior and Rock Island further to the west/northwest.  That's miles of open ocean/flats so it's not a big secret or giving away spots. It's also not a big secret to see where other boats are fishing & go to that area. Of course, no need to crowd anyone and a keeping a healthy distance will be respectful & appreciated.  Again, that's a lot of ocean / flats & plenty of space for anyone & everybody.   We just run out, cut the motor, & drift with the wind until we pick up a fish or two then we circle back & do the same line (by GPS) again. Watch your depth and any oyster bars because you can get up on one & stuck in a hurry.  Coming out of Keaton Boat ramp, stay in the channel until you are well out past the last(?) channel marker, or follow someone else that "looks" like they know where they're going.  Don't shortcut outside the marked channel unless you know what your doing or else you could get too shallow too fast & stick. Seen it happen twice to other folks trying to shortcut their departure route.

Of course, best thing is to go with someone you know that has fished it before. Saves a lot of time on the initial learning curve.


----------



## Wood Smoke (Oct 8, 2018)

Bmoss, what kind of boat you got?  Just curious.


----------



## Wood Smoke (Oct 8, 2018)

You could also come out of Econfina and go east of Rock Island towards Spring Warrior.  I've never done it because we've fished smaller boats out of Econfina, but absolutely would if we were fished out of a bigger, faster boat.  

Out of a decent 18-20' plus cc boat/150 motor or better,  I'm _guessing_ it'd be 45+ minutes boat ride...., and _guessing _16-18 miles one way.


----------



## twtabb (Oct 8, 2018)

When you do mark fish and want to make another run over the same area make a big wide circle back without going directly over the fish. I like it when 3-4 well spaced out boats are drifting over the feeding fish. This seems to keep the action going and the fish feeding. Along as no one runs right back over the fish and scatters them.


----------



## bmoss (Oct 9, 2018)

Thanks for all the help guys. Wood smoke I have a 20 ft express bay boat 115 Yamaha vmax.


----------



## bmoss (Oct 9, 2018)

Prolly already no the answer but if everything isn’t tore up down that way do yall think the fishing would be any good on fri and sat there calling for no rain both days.


----------



## bmoss (Oct 10, 2018)

Well headed to lake Weiss instead.


----------

